# Rare Severums



## Chrispy

Hello All!

I am a huge fan of the Heros family. I currently have a gold severum and a beautiful Rotkeil and I would love to expand my collection, but I am having a hard time deciding and finding my next fish.

Everywhere I look, all I can find are the gold severum and sometimes the odd rotkeil, but I want something more unique and natural. I especially have my eye on the Heros Notatus and would love to get my hands on some wild caught Heros efasciatus or perhaps some true mouth brooders. Jeff Rapps has some Heros Atabapo listed, but I am not sure what they look like.

If anyone knows of some unique Heros they could suggest, I would be very thankful. Also, I have decided that I cannot find the fish I want locally so does anyone know of more reputable on-line dealers like Jeff Rapps they could suggest.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Rapp's is pretty much the go to guy when it comes to oddball SA and CA cichlids.


----------



## Toby_H

This forum does not allow us to discuss individual retailers in the open forum... so I expect this thread to be locked as soon as a Mod finds it...

But in the meantime... I'm not a Mod 

Ken Davis out of Atlanta has a pretty wide variety of stock available and also has a lot of connections in the hobby... he may be able to help you...

I've bought some fish from Danny of TNT Cichlids (formerly Motor City Cichlids or Tiny## on aquabid) and had a really good experience with him. I don't believe he has Sevs in stock now but he also has a lot of connections in the hobby...

As mentioned of course Jeff Rapps is a reputable supplier with a huge stock and extensive connections...

There are also many other quality suppliers that may be able to help you out... but these are the 3 I've enjoyed working with most recently...


----------



## Ded Revil

nc_nutcase said:


> This forum does not allow us to discuss individual retailers in the open forum... so I expect this thread to be locked as soon as a Mod finds it...


It's been this long, so maybe a mere recommendation is tolerated to an extent?


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Ded Revil said:


> It's been this long, so maybe a mere recommendation is tolerated to an extent?


Nah! Kim just hasn't put her glasses on yet. :wink:


----------



## illy-d

I've always felt that Heros sp. 'Rotkiel' is just a synonym or maybe a colour varient of the Heros Notatus - and so far I haven't found anything conclusive so support or refute this half baked observation... If I was looking for a specific, unique Severum I think I would want to keep a pair of the mouth brooding ones!


----------



## chrispyweld

Anyone heard of or seen a full grown "Pineapple" Severum?

I picked one up recently but it is small. It is bright yellow some times to a day glow yellow green color others. They had it with greens and golds at the LFS.


----------



## auratum

I bought 4 of the pineapple severum about a month ago. They look like a gold severum with some red dots sprinkled on them. Not as much red as the photos I have seen of the "red spot" severum, which is what I am looking for. When I got them, I was hoping they might grow into the red, but after seeing photos of someone elses juvi red, I am thinking that I didn't get what I was looking for. They are beautiful fish, but not as much red as I wanted.

The 4 that I selected ranged from a fair amount of spotting to very little spotting - it looks like they would all be siblings and they are 3" TL right now.




























BTW - if anyone knows where to get some super red severums, I would love to know!

Thanks!
Patrick


----------



## Bluekiller82

This is my Super Red Severum. I got him about a year and a half ago from UncleNedsFishFactory.

Too bad you are so far away cuz im selling this guy.


----------



## Ape-Fish

He looks great! :thumb: Why you selling him?


----------



## Bluekiller82

Looking to restock my tank with some more aggressive CA's.


----------



## Munky

Too good to sell i'd get another tank! 8)


----------



## saorsa

Bluekiller82 said:


> This is my Super Red Severum. I got him about a year and a half ago from UncleNedsFishFactory.


Great looking fish, curious to know , how big was he when you got him and did he grow quite fast ?


----------



## Bluekiller82

Bought him around 3.5" and its been about 1.5 years, so not really fast.


----------



## siklid_luv

I know where there is a Red Severum here in my LFS, he is about 6 inches long and has the same markings as this guy. They have him priced at $149.00 is that a good price? Sounds high to me, but he is AWESOME LOOKING! :fish:


----------



## mithesaint

Sounds incredibly high to me. Is that US dollars???? I have a red shoulder severum that is 5" long...I'll sell her to you for half that price :wink:

I'd keep looking if I were you.


----------



## Brewster

Heros Notatus is a magnificent severum. My male is about 8" mouth to anal fin. He's stunning when he's darker and the turquoise comes out. He'll even let me stroke the top of him once in awhile when he swims to the top. When he is agitated he will band up very quickly and when challenged will swim sideways to make himself appear a bigger threat to the other fish. Severums are usually known as a more docile cichlid among other more agressive cichlid tank mates. I have a 10' Red Snook, 7" Dempsey, 7" Metriaclima greshakei, 6" Placidochromis electra, 4" Yellow Lab. , 8" Hoplo cat and of course the severum notatus (strange mix, but it works). The other fish know that the severum is the king of the tank. Hope you're able to find one., try Aquabid.com. I've been looking to get a female but they seem hard to come by.


----------



## HiImSean

you have any pics of the notatus? that is one severum i am trying to find to put in my tank. i'd love to see an adult pics


----------

